# Your opinion on best defense pepper spray



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I have a niece that travels a highway 20 miles to work. I finally convinced her to carry pepper spray. Actually more than one. Do any of you have any opinions if one is better than the other?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Look at what cold steel offers they test there own on the owner lynn thompson a bad a$$ in his own right.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

"Sabre Red Law Enforcement Unit" 10 % OC , 2,000,000 SHU's

Also contains the invisible UV sensitive dye for suspect identification.

Made in the *USA*


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Look at what cold steel offers they test there own on the owner lynn thompson a bad a$$ in his own right.


Their knives have gone to shit, but their pepper spray is supposedly among the best available. Don't have any 1st hand experience with it though...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...Indiana is pretty good about gun laws, if I'm remembering correctly. Can she shoot? Get her a little 9mm; some are just downright "cute"!

Also, brassknucklescompany.com has sprays & tazers & what not, if you're into alternatives...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Smith and Wesson " governor" is what I will have her carry. She shoots with me, but who knows how any if us will react in a threatening situation. She is a teacher, so the pistol has to stay in the car. The spray is for in the parking lot and any other place she may be walking. I seen a sign on a bank that read " no guns allowed" I'll bet that screws with a bank robbers mind. Not sure what a robber does if they can't read. Thanks for all your suggestions


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I taught for 7 years; even leaving it in her car may be illegal (but I live in the great imperial state of New York, so you probably have it better); "on premises" is the law of the land here...I'd frequently get, "hey, Mr. T, why do you park so far away?" "oh, I just need the exercise (smiling warmly)"...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The most important consideration when choosing a product your life depends on is reliability. Will the spray leave the container and be of sufficient strength for the intended purpose ?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> The most important consideration when choosing a product your life depends on is reliability. Will the spray leave the container and be of sufficient strength for the intended purpose ?


...will the person you're spraying be put off completely or just moderately inconvenienced? If some drugs are involved, you might as well just spray em' with warm water...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I will have to get her concealed carry permit first. Not worried, just concerned. Thanks for all your advice


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Tag said:


> I will have to get her concealed carry permit first. Not worried, just concerned. Thanks for all your advice


Odds are, she'll never need it. In all likelihood, YOU will have to REMIND her it's there, & to practice/take care of it (in my opinion, small revolvers are best suited for most women; easy to use, with a minimum of maintenance). Also, women almost never have problems getting permitted for carry...even in New York.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good point


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Spitfire...hands down


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> 1406575178545.png



View attachment 66511


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey, AZ! Good to see you, man...how are you?


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Tag said:


> Smith and Wesson " governor" is what I will have her carry. She shoots with me, but who knows how any if us will react in a threatening situation. She is a teacher, so the pistol has to stay in the car. The spray is for in the parking lot and any other place she may be walking. I seen a sign on a bank that read " no guns allowed" I'll bet that screws with a bank robbers mind. Not sure what a robber does if they can't read. Thanks for all your suggestions


They are already breaking the don't rob banks rule so what's one more? Haha


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

if she knows how to throw a good punch, why not try one of these keychains? Any one of us can make one out of the milk gallon HDPE or a stiffer plastic for a custom fit. And on the bonus side- females love cats !


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Imperial said:


> if she knows how to throw a good punch, why not try one of these keychains? Any one of us can make one out of the milk gallon HDPE or a stiffer plastic for a custom fit. And on the bonus side- females love cats !


Who doesn't love pu, er I mean, "cats"?


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Have heard wasp spray is more effective than pepper spray. Longer spray distance and no relief without visit to E.R.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Bdk sells a sap hat.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

you want a spray that works.....Raid Wasp Sprap.....it will shoot 20 feet & is effective..thie culper has to go to the medical climic to get treatment...

so in the mean time you can file a report with the police......~AKAOldmiser

PS They are teaching this in defence class's for women now....I forgot to mention it....I read it on line...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great idea


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

...Bear Mace????


----------

